# Easy Walk or SENSE-ible harness



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I am thinking about ordering one of these for Nikki. If anybody has used these I would like to hear what you liked or disliked about them 

Easy Walk Harness Product Description - Premier Pet

SENSE-ible Dog Harness, Dog Training Equipment | Softouch Concepts, Inc.

Thanks,
Michaela


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I have the Easy Walk and it works ok. I only use it at agility trials cause I'm not allowed to use the prongs on site. It helps Glory not pull as much, but she still does...just ending up ultimately pulling back to me and not away.

It certainly has NOT trained her to stop pulling, just allows me to not get dragged along as easily.

Dog classes and then the prong (if needed) are what ultimately helps eliminate the pulling.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> Dog classes and then the prong (if needed) are what ultimately helps eliminate the pulling.


Thanks for your reply...right now I am just trying to see which harness people prefer 

We are taking classes and I don't want to use a prong collar on her if I can avoid it, she is still learning and only 5 months old. 

Michaela


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Heidigsd said:


> Thanks for your reply...right now I am just trying to see which harness people prefer
> 
> We are taking classes and I don't want to use a prong collar on her if I can avoid it, she is still learning and only 5 months old.
> 
> Michaela


I only use a prong when other collars/training things aren't working. So if the harness worked I'd have LOVED to stop there! Good luck I hope a harness is the training aid that works for you! :wub:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have the sensations, it worked fine but seemed to rub Onyx's armpits( I thought I didn't have it fitted right, but everytime i readjusted it, it would still twist around). I think either one would be fine, they are the same concept, just different brands.
Not sure the sensations/sens-ible difference other than maybe the more quality stitching and webbing isn't as good to bring the price down on the sens-ible?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have Sense-ation harnesses and I really like them. As MRL said, front hook harnesses reduce the pulling while you train leash skills - they're not perfect, but they do allow me to get enough rewardable behavior for learning to take place. I've never tried the Easy Walk - I like the martingale type connection where it tightens up if they pull, but I wonder if it would sit lower on the chest when it's loose? I keep the front straps that go across the chest tightened up all the way, and since the buckles will slide a bit over time, I put a couple of stitches in each side to keep that from happening.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I have both. I agree that it is a training tool to be used while teaching loose-leash walking skills. A dog can still pull in it though it generally turns them around towards you if they do.

I got the Easy-Walk first. If I have it adjusted too tightly, it has chaffed Risa under her forelegs. But, if sized properly, I have not had any troubles with it. The only thing I don't like about it is that it stretches out. Especially if you get it wet. I expect a new harness/collar to stretch somewhat when it's initially used but, over time, the Easy-Walk stretches out a lot. It also doesn't seem to stay where it's adjusted very well. The nice thing about the Easy-Walk is it's readily available (carried at most big box pet stores).

I got the Sens-ation (I actually have the Sens-ible) earlier this year. It did stretch slightly after Ris started wearing it but that is to be expected. Unlike the Easy-Walk, it seems to stay in position after adjustments really well. The lower strap also sits back a bit further behind Ris' armpits and seems less likely to chafe.

Both are great tools though my vote would have to go for the Sens-ation based on my experiences with both.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I would definitely not use a prong collar on a puppy! (actually personally I won't use one at all, I have in the past but I have found better tools since)

I have a Sens-ation harness and it worked ok. I had the pet store owner help me to fit it properly on Bianca and I never had a problem with the fit or rubbing at all. It is softer than the Sens-ible.
I switched to a Halti though on advice from the trainer of the reactive dog class we were taking and that has worked out well. It seems to relax Bianca somehow. Now we are at the point where I can use a flat collar for most of our walks unless there are a lot of dogs around.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I bought the SENSE-ible harness for Akbar when he was 5 months and then "upgraded" to the larger size when he was 7 months but soon after the harness just stopped working for him. He is such a stubborn hard headed dog that if he pulls, he REALLY pulls so this harness no longer does anything for him, if anything it makes him want to pull. I have to use a prong with him now or he'll drag me off my feet and I'm pretty strong. I now have Isa wear it for fun since I don't want it to go to waist as I paid $25 for it, plus she doesn't really pull at all.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we taught our dog to heel on or off leash. my dog had a flat
collar before his choke collar. i don't need to put any pressure on the choke collar because my dog heels and he's rarely on a leash.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> I agree that it is a training tool to be used while teaching loose-leash walking skills.


And that is what I want it for also, another tool to help her learn to walk on a loose leash  We are having some issues right now on walks.

Thanks everyone for answering my question, looks like I will order her the Sense-ation harness for now.

Michaela


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I bought a Sense-ible harness for Cues when she was young. I had a heck of a time teaching her to walk on a loose leash. She would choke herself if she saw anything small and furry! The harness worked out great teaching her to walk quietly on a loose leash. I was then able to transition to a collar with no problems. She is now very light on just a flat leather collar. I loved it so much that I decided to try one on Ruger. He would often need a prong collar in high distraction areas. I found it actually worked better than the prong collar in keeping him light on the leash. I was able to rework him using the harness and I don't need the prong collar any longer with him.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

I have the Easy Walk harness. Love it! I am quite petite so this helps me maintain control over Wolfie when he goes nutso over another dog. Otherwise, he walks loose leash when on the harness.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> She would choke herself if she saw anything small and furry! The harness worked out great teaching her to walk quietly on a loose leash. I was then able to transition to a collar with no problems. She is now very light on just a flat leather collar.


That is great to know and I hope it works for us also. The harness should be here soon 

I have tried everything else so far but she ends up pulling like crazy about 1/2 way through our walk.

Michaela


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Heidigsd said:


> I have tried everything else so far but she ends up pulling like crazy about 1/2 way through our walk.
> 
> Michaela


When Halo did that I started backing up, the harness turns her around and I pulled her gently towards me. Then I'd pivot so I was going in the opposite direction, and I'd click and treat when she was right by my side. We'd go a few steps and then turn and go in the original direction again.

Another method I used a lot was instead of pivoting and going in the opposite direction when she was turned around towards me, I'd walk briskly forward, bumping her shoulder out slightly with my knee as I passed, which would turn her back around so she was next to me again, (click/treat), walking in the same direction that we originally were. We'd do this over and over again, as much as necessary, until she was walking next to me pretty well. 

I did lots of left and right turns too, for right turns I'd lure her around with a treat, marking as she started turning and delivering the treat at the end of the turn. For left turns I'd wait until she was right next to me and then I'd walk into her, bumping her around, clicking and treating. I started saying "turn" (I use "this way" as my cue for right turns) right before I did it, and eventually I could use the cue and she'd start turning on her own, even if she was a few steps in front of me. 

It took a lot of practice, and at first we didn't really go anywhere as we were mostly walking back and forth a lot, but now I can take her out for a couple of miles and have her walk next to me very nicely. I no longer reward her that much, but for a long time I'd click/treat whenever she looked up at me. Now I mostly just praise her when she's in perfect heel position (although I don't expect that for 3 or 4 miles!), and especially with eye contact, but I do still carry treats so I can mark and reward the best efforts. And we get comments and complements all the time about how good she is on leash! 

Michaela, did I send you the link for the Silky Leash technique? The one where you teach the dog that gentle pressure on the leash means the dog is to move in that direction, releasing the pressure, rather than pulling against it? I found that very helpful too, because it faciliated her turning around and coming back towards me when I walked backwards.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Michaela, did I send you the link for the Silky Leash technique? The one where you teach the dog that gentle pressure on the leash means the dog is to move in that direction, releasing the pressure, rather than pulling against it? I found that very helpful too, because it faciliated her turning around and coming back towards me when I walked backwards.


Hey can you send me the link to that?


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I use the Easy Walk with Gunner and I like it. The only complaint I have is that it seems to loosen up a little bit after we've been walking for a while. You have to keep an eye on it and tighten it up every now and then. Other than that, it's been extremely helpful for us.

I agree that it does not teach them to walk nicely and not pull. They'll still try to pull with the harness, but it does give you much more control while you're working on the training. Gunner walks nicely now and rarely pulls, but I still keep the harness on him just in case. (He tends to forget all training and go spontaneously deaf when he sees a squirrell.)


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

I had one for Josie. Did her no justice. She actually tried to walk side ways instead or walk backwards!! lol. I was using it when she was around 6 months old, i MAY try it again because there would be no prongs allowed if i want to get her into CGC test and TDI. We're working on weaning off of prongs.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> Michaela, did I send you the link for the Silky Leash technique?


No, send it to me please 

Nikki has been having an issue on walks every since I started taking her. She's worried about something and all I can think of is that we can hear dogs barking since nothing bad has ever happened.

She responds to the clicker and treats at first but later in our walk she just starts pulling and doesn't hear me or the clicker and is not interested in treats. We have made some progress but I think the harness will be a huge help.

Thanks for all the great tips!

Michaela


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'll post it here so you can both see it: Silky Leash Video – How to Train Leash Walking | Ahimsa Dog Training, Seattle | Dog and Puppy Tips from Seattle |

I tried to get a video of the backing up and then walking forward method that I've been using, but it's difficult to see where she is in relation to me and exactly what she's doing because I'm holding the camera myself. But here it is if you want to see it:

YouTube - GSDgirl59's Channel

I should have my sister video us the next time we go out to the lake for a walk. I talk about this technique all the time, but it's difficult to describe in words. It's very simple and much more clear to see it in action. You can see she very attentive to me on walks, but this did not happen by accident, a LOT of time and effort went into that! I figured it out once, and at that point I estimated I had a good 200 miles on her walking that path because we were going out there several times a week for an hour and a half to two hours.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Ooo I'd like to see that Debbie!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Debbie: I like that Silky Leash video we will give that a try for sure...thanks 

Michaela


----------



## MWildner (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi Michaela:

I just got the same harness for Kaiden and its working great for him. He was having some leash reactions with other dogs when using the flat collar in class and the harness has helped by keeping me from "popping" the collar and intensifying his reaction and also his walking is much better. I can get him in a correct loose leash walk to reward the behavior which I was having a hard time doing with just the flat collar. We are still working with the flat collar at other times, because ultimately its my goal to just use the flat collar.

I don't leave the harness on for playtime though because it also hinders him from jumping up and that's not fair during play. Basically on for walking and then immediately off after the walk is over because I hear it can cause chaffing.

Melissa


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> I just got the same harness for Kaiden and its working great for him.


Hi Melissa 

Mine just arrived yesterday and we will try it out today. How is Kaiden, we need pictures of that boy :wub:

Michaela


----------



## MWildner (Jun 3, 2004)

Michaela:
I am horrible about posting pictures, but will try to get some new ones uploaded. Mostly I forget my username and password for photobucket :help:

Kaiden is doing great, he is super smart and focused and this morning my husband saw him and the cat actually playing together and my boy was actually being gentle :wub: We're working hard on that one. He just loves her but doesn't know how to interact correctly with her:smirk:

Melissa


----------



## Zurichs Mom (Nov 16, 2009)

GunnersMom said:


> I use the Easy Walk with Gunner and I like it. The only complaint I have is that it seems to loosen up a little bit after we've been walking for a while. You have to keep an eye on it and tighten it up every now and then. Other than that, it's been extremely helpful for us.
> 
> I agree that it does not teach them to walk nicely and not pull. They'll still try to pull with the harness, but it does give you much more control while you're working on the training. Gunner walks nicely now and rarely pulls, but I still keep the harness on him just in case. (He tends to forget all training and go spontaneously deaf when he sees a squirrell.)


I have used the Easy Walk also, and it helps quite a bit. I agree that it loosens up and needs to be retightened every so often. I just had a major wake up call yesterday though. Zurich walks very nicely with me most of the time, whether he's on leash or not. He's being trained to be my service dog, so this is a must. But.. he also has that prey drive and occasionally goes deaf and the only thing he knows is that squirrel, rabbit, or even cat. This happened yesterday. I opened the front door to take him for his walk, and he saw a running cat. He took off like a shot. The stitching around the D ring to which his leash attaches came loose and the 26 foot retractable leash flew back at me and hit me in the chest. When it hit me, it hit the cross I wear around my neck, actually bending it. I'm bruised and swollen, with the cross permanently scarred into my flesh. Please be careful using any retractable leash, but also be aware that the stitching on the easy walk can very easily come out with absolutely no prior warning.


----------

